# Solved: Secure Delete Free Space



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

So i recently got this new program called "Spring Cleaning" for my mac....
Now i clicked on the Secure Delete Free Space icon, thinking it would be something that would get me a bit of extra free space or something..
Turns out it's cluttering my mac so that there's no more free space...
All i have left is 29GB, and i started with 319 free space this morning...
Now i know it was stupid of me to do this, no comments on that.
I just want to know if there's any way i can delete what that program added so that i can be back at 319GB.

Thanks


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm, i found a 250~GB file in my Trash>Recovery Files yesterday.
I've been secure deleting the trash since then and it's finally done.
I got my space back.


----------

